# New pup



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I said I'd never get another pup in winter but this guy is coming to stay. (I hope-wish me luck) Think we'll call him Fitz.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Way too cute  Enjoy...............


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

There is no bad time of the year to get a good pup. Nice looking pup! :beer:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Hey guys, thanks. I'd sooner have a pup outside when the weather is good instead of zipping around the house like a chainsaw now but........

I put my old lab Gus down yesterday. He was 12 and his back legs were shot. It was time. I had the vet come to the house and Gus was eating a pound of stew meat when we did it. Just as peaceful as could be. I had Sam kenneled in the house and afterwords when I let him outside, he knew. He just knew Gus was gone. They were buddies.










So the new pup is going to take up some slack around here and get us rolling again.


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

Sorry to hear you had to lose a friend Dick, but i hope the little one can provide enough "frustration" to dampen the blow. Those young ones sure can trash a house quick can't they.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Wow, that ol' dog was in heaven before he made it to heaven!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Dick
Sorry for your loss with Gus; with the new pup, down to the beef stew you made decisions that were for the best for all involved. That new pup Fritz looks like he will fit right in.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Sorry to hear that Dick.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks guys. Had the pup 5 days now and he owns the whole place. It took a few days before my 5 year old Sam would soften up to play but they are doing fine together.

1-800-WE-GOT-ACTION!


----------

